# Bought a bed from dubbizzle and it was infested with bed bugs



## zaima (May 15, 2014)

Hi. We recently got shifted to dubai and after every1's recommendation we bought a 2nd hand bed from dubbizzle which was infested with bed bugs which we were unaware of while buying.(we bought a new mattress as well. Anyway after some days we realized that the bed as well as dressing table and side tables are all infested. We hired services of pest control company who sprayed the entire apartment and asked us to leave the apartment for 6hrs. When we came back, we assumed all of them are dead. However, two days back i again saw a bed bug on my dressing table alive.what should i do now? We cant afford to change the entire bed plus i dun hv a balcony in my apartment where i can put my things. What is the other cheap solution?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Throw the whole thing away and go to Ikea and get a cheap (clean, new) bed from there. 

You may have to repsray as they won't go away on their own (sadly)


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

There is no easy solution for bed bugs. You can try putting your furniture out in the sun at the roof maybe?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ye, out in the hot sun for 48 hrs is good, apparently.
This is the right time of year to try this approach.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There was a thread on here about bed bugs not so long ago. Try the search engine and you should find it.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

vantage said:


> ye, out in the hot sun for 48 hrs is good, apparently.
> This is the right time of year to try this approach.


Believe me ..... I had done the same approach ..
Thought the bed bugs would have been roasted in 50 celsius but after 3 days or so a tiny baby bed bug appeared . A friend told me then that the heat of the sun doesnt kill the eggs , neither is spraying 100% effective on them .

Even throwing away the furniture wasn't completely effective .. probably because the damn eggs dont go away with it !


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I feel your pain!

Our company did two sprays, the second one after 13-14 days to catch the eggs that hatched. 
You have to ensure everything is sprayed. Our curtains were hideouts for the bugs and carpets, laundry baskets etc.

You have to watch the sprayers and ensure they are thorough.

They don't just live in beds...our sofas were bad! You can't throw everything out....so new company and spray twice.

HTH


----------

